# Removing the bracing on a 10 gallon.



## Garuf (30 Dec 2007)

Hello,
is it possible to remove the glass braces that are on my 10 gallon? and if so how? I've removed the plastic trim and there's been no signs of bowing. 
How do I remove them and all the residual silicone?
most importantly is it safe with glass of 4mm?


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2007)

Does it have a brace across the tank, or just two separate ledges to support the cover glass?  What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## Garuf (30 Dec 2007)

here's a picture.


They run longways for a cover glass.
The tank is 18" by 12" by 12".


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2007)

Can't see the picture, but no worries.  They are adding a little to the tank rigidity I'm sure, but I think you could be ok to remove them.  Try it and if it doesn't work clean them off with meths and stick them back on!

Edit:
Oh and use a shapr razor blade or scalpel to slice through the silicone, then clean with meths


----------



## Garuf (30 Dec 2007)

Hmm, Last thing I want is 10 gallons of water gushing through my house. 

Second try regarding pictures.










and this I thought would be helpful if I understood it. 
http://www.fnzas.org.nz/articles/techni ... _complete/


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2007)

The only thing that makes me worried about it is the 4mm glass.  It's pretty thin and the thinner something is the more it flexes.  If it was 6mm then no worries...

You may be ok though!  Your choice really, unless someone else has done it to their tank already?!


----------



## Garuf (30 Dec 2007)

Okay, I've removed one brace and I would say it's pretty flexy, 1mm deflection I'd say, I shan't lie I'm terribly nervous.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2007)

If you're flexing it that much then I don't feel very confident about it holding!  I'd leave it!


----------



## Garuf (30 Dec 2007)

Best buy some silicone tomorrow then , surely 1mm deflection is nothing in terms of glass or is it just better to play it safe?
Shame, It looked really good with the brace's off.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2007)

Try it outside tomorrow maybe?  I'd be too worried about it to be honest!  I just know my 12" cube doesn't flex noticeably at all with water and was very rigid without...  It it worth the worry?

If it does fail it will almost certainly fail along a seam so you could stick it back together!


----------



## Garuf (30 Dec 2007)

Hmm, I can't really without having to drain empty unplant and catch all the fish and shrimp.

What I'm going to do is keep a close eye on it and in the mean time buy some silicone and keep an eye out for a replacement if worst should come to the worst. 

I just wish I'd have thought to check the thickness of the glass when I bought it, that and paid the little extra and had a clearseal instead of the shops own brand.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2007)

It could be fine.  I know George said his tank flexed when he removed the brace bar, so you may well be fine.  I didn't realise it was still full of water, very brave!


----------



## Garuf (30 Dec 2007)

Ha ha, very foolish, I saw I had a fresh pack of blades and thought "f@*! it!". 
I now regret it, I am at the minimum in thickness of glass recommended so it could be fine, I really don't know thought. 
how much did Georges deflect by, his is a huge tank too isn't it?


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Dec 2007)

A Rio, 80cm long.  It's on his thread on the Whiteroom section I think.  Not sure how much, but it flexed and it's fine!  Good luck!


----------



## Garuf (31 Dec 2007)

cheers eds, I had a look and I reckon I should be okay, unless someone else knows different?
What do I use to get of the remaining silicone? meths seems a terrible idea to me.


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Dec 2007)

As stated on TFF my Fluval (*they dont make them with a brace) is 5mm further out in the centre of the front and back than the corners.  This is over an 80cm piece of glass.

No problems as of yet and I have had the tank with the same amount of water for over a year.

Only noticed when I built my own hood and it was a squeeze in the centres front and back whereas the corners still have their 5mm clearance.

My glass is 6mm though

Andy


----------



## Garuf (31 Dec 2007)

Hmm. Fingers crossed really "innit" If it all goes wrong Â£50 gets you a new juwel tank. 
I'll be removing the hood and adding a DIY luminair so we'll see how it goes, I just wish I could get they rest of the silicone off.


----------



## Garuf (31 Dec 2007)

and now.


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Dec 2007)

I thought you didn't like bow fronted tanks (he,he)

Andy


----------



## Garuf (31 Dec 2007)

I don't, its an optical illusion, honest.


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Dec 2007)

Looking ok Garuf, I'd keep a bucket handy, just in case....

To get rid of most of the Silicone you'll probably have to lower the water and use meths on a piece of kitchen roll after slicing off as much as possible with the razor blade, but spilling any in the water wouldn't be good...


----------



## Garuf (31 Dec 2007)

I got it all off fine, thanks though, I just used good old fashioned elbow grease with the razor blade.


----------

